# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Ήπιος τρόπος βαφής και αποτελέσματα του

## jk21

Σας παρουσιαζω  το αποτελεσμα απο το βαψιμο μεχρι στιγμης ,των κοκκινων καναρινιων γνωστου μου ατομου ,




 με την χρηση κατι λιγοτερο απο το μισο της προτεινομενης χρωστικης με το σκευασμα redxantin  (γυρω στα 4μισυ γρ στο κιλο αυγοτροφης )



σε συνδιασμο με πηγες λουτεινης και αλλες φυσικες χρωστικες 

οπως καλαμποκαλευρο ,παπρικα ,σουμακ , καλεντουλα ,kale ,πελτε ντοματας  ,καλαμποκι , ζωχο , οινοθηρα  που ειχε στο διαιτολογιο των πουλιων με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο (ειτε μεσω αυγοτροφης ειτε αυτουσια ) 


Περα απο το μη τελειο βαψιμο των οδηγων  λογω οτι δεν ειχε ξεκινησει το βαψιμο απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια  , το αποτελεσμα νομιζω ειναι καλο , αν σκεφτουμε οτι δεν προκειται για καποιο παιδι που ειναι πρωταθλητης (αυτοι δεν θυσιαζουν σε ηπιοτερη χρωστικη ουτε ενα πουλακι ... )

Να πω επισης οτι το πουλακι δεν ειναι γενετικα απο οτι ξερω απογονος καποιου πουλιου με υψηλη βαθμολογια  .Σιγουρα μια καταγωγη απο ενα τετοιο πουλι ,θα εδινε ακομα καλυτερο αποτελεσμα 

Θα ηθελα την ειλικρινη γνωμη οσων γνωριζουν απο κοκκινα καναρινια (εγω δεν ειμαι ικανος να το κρινω σωστα και με βαση αυτο λεω οτι μου αρεσει το πουλακι )  καθως και συγκριτικες φωτο δικων τους (αν το επιθυμουν ) με χρηση χρωστικης στα προτεινομενα επιπεδα και οχι χαμηλοτερης ή και χαμηλοτερης (για υψηλοτερα ποσα ξερω οτι πολλοι χρησιμοποιειται ... και σεις που μας διαβαζετε ως επισκεπτες ... αλλα δεν περιμενω να το πειτε ... )

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χωρίς να είμαι ο ειδικότερος το πουλάκι έχει βαφτεί αρκετά καλά . Πράγματι οι οδηγεί δεν είναι βαμένοι καλά και σε κάποια έκθεση δεν θα είχε καλή βαθμολογία . Σε ατομικό επίπεδο και με το σκεπτικό ότι θα έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί λίγο με σκευάσματα , θα το προτιμούσα .

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πολυ ωραιο χρωμα και πουλι.
 ειναι πολυ ποιο ομορφο απο κατι κοκκινα που ειχα δει σε εκθεση καναρινιων χρωματος.

*η εταιρεια προτεινει 4γρ στα *100γρ*. αυγοτροφης? οχι στο κιλο, αρα εβαζε 0,004%...

----------


## jk21

μαλλον εκανα λαθος το σκευασμα και ειναι το 



το οποιο εχει ως οδηγια :  << Δοσολογία 8gr έως 10gr ανά κιλό αυγοτροφής ,ανάλογα με το πόσο έντονος θέλουμε να είναι ο κόκκινος παράγοντας. >>


θα το διευκρινισω με τον γνωστο μου .Θυμαμαι οτι μου πε πως η δοσολογια ειναι 10 γρ στο κιλο στις οδηγιες και μεις δωσαμε 4μισυ γρ στο κιλο

----------


## Μπία

Το πουλάκι είναι πανέμορφο αν και το χρώμα είναι πολύ σκούρο.Το δικό μου το άφησα χωρίς χρωστική επειδή φοβάμαι από αυτά που έχουν κατά καιρούς ειπωθεί εδώ και τώρα είναι πορτοκαλί.Ο πατέρας του ήταν 2ος σε διαγωνισμό.Να τολμήσω να τον ξαναβάψω?Στις 2 -8 έγινε 4ων ετών.Αυτή η χρωστική μπορεί να μπει στο νερό σε ελάχιστη δοσολογία?Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Μπια συνηθως την διαλυουνε στην αυγοτροφη .Μπορω να σου πω τροπους να το κανεις ομοιομορφα ,αν μου πεις ποια συνταγη δινεις 

Αν θες να εχει πιο εντονο χρωμα με την ελαχιστη επιβαρυνση  ,πρεπει εντος πτεροροιας να του δωσεις κατα βαση πρωτα φυσικες χρωστικες σαν αυτες που αναφερθησαν οτι εδινε ο φιλος μας και απο κει και περα να διαλεξεις δοσολογια που για να εχεις ενα τετοιο αποτελεσμα (ισως και καλυτερο λογω γενετικης προδιαθεσης σε σενα ) θα πρεπει να ειναι η μιση προτεινομενη ή αν δεν σε νοιαζει το πολυ σκουρο κοκκινο ,ακομα και το 1 /4 των προτεινομενων στη συσκευασια της χρωστικης 

αν θες αναφερε μας και τι χρωστικη βρισκεις εκει που ψωνιζεις .Σιγουρα παντως δεν θα επιβαρυνθει ουτε τοσο λιγο οσο με φυσικες χρωστικες ,ουτε φυσικα οσο αν εδινες κανονικη δοσολογια

----------


## Μπία

Η αυγοτροφή είναι η εύκολη που έχεις προτείνει.Μπισκότο,καρότο ,μπρόκολο , πορτοκάλι και ότι άλλο φρέσκο υπάρχει στο ψυγείο.Το τρώει όλο μόνο αν έχει ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού . Χρησιμοποιούσα χρωστική από μεγάλο pet δικής του μάρκας.Δεν είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## jk21

..... ποια εννοεις;

με μπισκοτο ειναι αυτη .μαλλον αυτη ...

*Εύκολη αυγοτροφή, για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες*εκτος αν λες εκεινη που ειχα ονομασει ως απλη αλλα δεν εχει μπισκοτο 

*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*

----------


## xXx

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ το κόκκινο του πουλιού αυτού. Ρώτησέ τον πριν γεννήσει το θηλυκό πόσες μέρες του έδινε χρωστική.

----------


## jk21

Bασιλη θα το μαθω συντομα ,αλλα ξερω οτι αφου ειχε γεννησει ,σιγουρα αργησε να δωσει για αυτο και οι οδηγοι δεν εχουν βαφτει .Απο οτι μου εχει πει (γιατι οπως ξερεις εγω δεν τα ξερω καλα τα καναρινια χρωματος ) για να βαφτουν σωστα οι οδηγοι θα επρεπε να ειχε ξεκινησει το βαψιμο απο οταν ηταν πολυ μικρα

οσο για την χροια του κοκκινου ,ειναι αυτο που χτυπιεμαι τοσο καιρο να πεισω οτι η λουτεινη ειναι αυτη που  μπορει να μην δωσει το βαθυ κοκκινο ,αλλα ειναι αυτη που θα δωσει τονο και φωτεινοτητα στο μουντο της κανθαξανθινης .Σιγουρα και το σουμακ αλλα και το λυκοπενιο του πελτε και η καψανθινη της κοκκινης πιπεριας (εδινε και απο αυτη ) και της παπρικας βοηθησανε

----------


## jk21

Χρωστικη εβαζε στην αυγοτροφη  <<  3 εβδομάδες πριν το ζευγάρωμα , 2 φορες την βδομαδα   >> μονο

----------


## xXx

Θέλει 50 ημέρες πριν γεννήσει το θηλυκό για να είναι βαμμένα καλά τα μπάσια

----------


## Μπία

To post μου βγήκε μισό,τώρα το είδα.Βάζω μπισκότο,καρότο, πορτοκάλι , μπρόκολο και λίγο γιαούρτι.

----------


## jk21

Μπια να μην κολλας σημεια στιξης με τις λεξεις .Ειναι γνωστο προβλημα που κοβει οτι γραφεις απο ενα σημειο και μετα 

Υπολογιζοντας το συνολικο βαρος της αυγοτροφης που θα φτιαξεις ,μπορεις να διαλυσεις την αντιστοιχης ποσοτητας χρωστικη ,μεσα στο γιαουρτι και με το ανακατεμα του με την αυγοτροφη να απλωθει παντου .Διευκρινιζω ως βαρος οριζω του συνολου της αυγοτροφης και οχι μονο του γιαουρτιου

----------


## Θοδωρής

σαν αποτελεσμα μου αρεσει.
Ποια αυγοτροφη εδινε και προσθεσε εκει την χρωστικη;

----------


## jk21

αν θυμαμαι καλα ,καποια φτιαχτη απο εδω , σε συνδιασμο με κουσκους  .Θα το μαθουμε

----------


## jk21

η αυγοτροφη εχει ως βαση την αυγοτροφη της witte mollen 

στα  250 γρ witte mollen προσθετει τα παρακατω 




> βαζω 150ml νερου  στο οποιο βαζω την 1 1/2 γρ χρωστικη , χυμο aloe vera , σταγονες Milk thisthle και προπολη με αιθεριο ρηγανης. το βαζω σε 100μλ κους κους . περιμενω μιση ωρα , και προσθετω αποξηραμενη ριγανη , αποξυραμενο ταραξακο , και αποξυραμενη τσουκνιδα . 2 κουταλακια σουμακ και 2 κουταλακια παπρικα , επισης πολεντα  βρωμη και λεκιθινη σογιας . ακομα βαζω ,breedmax , γυρη , 2 αυγα βραστα , και 2 βραζιλιανικα καριδια , Ολα αυτα τα ανακατευω και την δινω στα πουλια μου.



* το νερο για το κουσκους ειναι στην ουσια βρασταρι με πεταλα καλεντουλας και οχι σκετο

----------


## jk21

Xωρις ιχνος κανθαξανθινης .Ενισχυμενο με φυσικες ισχυρες πηγες λουτεινης , β καροτινης , νομιζω και σουμακ

----------


## eyes lf

του χορηγουσα μεσα στην αυγοτροφη  σουμακ , παπρικα , σπιρουλινα , ντοματο πελτε , κοκκινο σαφραν , πιπερι καγειν , κοτζιμπερι , καροτα, παντζαρι, γλυκοπατατα , μπροκολο, αγρια ραδικια, σπανακι ,καλαμποκι , μπιζελι , καλεντουλα , ΣΠΙΤΙΚΑ δικα μου εχιλισματα βοτανων σε ελαιολαδο και καποια σε γλυκερινη..... και κατα την διαρκεια της πτερροριας αρκετα λαχανικα σε καθημερινη βαση  




> Xωρις ιχνος κανθαξανθινης .Ενισχυμενο με φυσικες ισχυρες πηγες λουτεινης , β καροτινης , νομιζω και σουμακ

----------


## jk21

Αφιερωμενο το πιο πανω ποστ  , σε οσους ισως σκεφτηκαν οτι ο jk παιρνει φωτο βαμμενων πουλιων με κανθαξανθινη και λεει τα δικα του ... 

Ευχομαι του χρονου να τολμησετε πολλοι περισσοτεροι ! 

ειτε χωρις ιχνος κανθαξανθινης ειτε με χαμηλοτερα των προτεινομενων ποσα της ,γιατι εχουμε δει σε ερευνα εδω μεσα ,οτι σε χαμηλα ποσα εχει και θετικες επιδρασεις στην μη θνησιμοτητα του εμβρυου στο αυγο ! γιατι εδω δεν κρυβουμε την αληθεια

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Δεσπω τα σεβη μου :: πολυ ομορφο χρωμα!

----------


## kostasm3

> Σας παρουσιαζω  το αποτελεσμα απο το βαψιμο μεχρι στιγμης ,των κοκκινων καναρινιων γνωστου μου ατομου ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  με την χρηση κατι λιγοτερο απο το μισο της προτεινομενης χρωστικης με το σκευασμα redxantin  (γυρω στα 4μισυ γρ στο κιλο αυγοτροφης )
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Σαν απλο βαψιμο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο με λιγο χρωστικη..
Οι οδηγοι θελουν δουλεια γιατι τα κοκκινα βαφονται απο το αυγο..
Επισης λειπει η γυαλαδα θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιησει λιγο β καροτινη η οποια οποιος γνωριζει δεν ειναι χημικο κ συνιστάται κ για τον ανθρωπο..

----------


## jk21

για τους οδηγους δεν το ηξερε ο Αντωνης και το καταλαβε μετα .Φετος θα προχωρησει καλυτερα .Για την Β καροτινη η γλυκοπατατα ειναι ιδανικη ... η Δεσποινα μου ειπε οτι ειδε διαφορα μετα την χρηση της στο μωσαικο

----------


## legendguards

το σκευασμα που χρησημοποιουσα περιεχει β καροτινη . γλυκοπατατα ηταν το μονο που δεν χρησημοποιησα περσι . την φωτογραφια την εβγαλα τον Σεμπτεμβρη , αν δεις τωρα το πουλι εχει πολυ καλητερο χρωμα

----------


## kostasm3

Κ το μωσαικο εχει πολλες ατέλειες αλλα ομορφο χρωμα..
Για οσους δεν θελουν να εμπλακουν με εκθεσεις ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη αυτος ο τροπος..

----------

